# Clomid??



## EH (Dec 3, 2003)

Hi Ruth, Hope you can help me??

I have had 1 miscarriage and 2 failed ICSI treatments.Our problem was diagnosed as Male Factor but on recent tests my DH's results have improved from 4million to 70 million, he is swallowing numerous vits, TCM and acupuncture. 

My cycle can be quite random ranging from 28 - 35 more often 32. I seem to ovulate as I use the OPKs. My GP said today that I may not all the time. Should I ask for a few months of Clomid. Have asked this before at my previous clinic and I got the impression that as it was male factor they weren't prepared to consider my symptoms. 

I am very tired and scared by the treatment cycles now, this whole thing seems to be taking over my every thought, so I might be grabbing at straws. Any advice really appreciated.

Thanks

EH


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

EH
I posted an almost identical question not long ago. i thought that clomid might help with regulating my cycle (which is also 28-35 days) and although i believe i ovulate normally - like you, not sure it happens every month for sure. my friend (who's a gp) said that she didn't like handing out clomid to girls who have a period and get their lh surge etc as she worries about over ovulation. she recommended to make sure i use ovulation predictors and monitor basal temperature and if there are obvious signs of skipped ovulation after monitoring it for 6 months then to contact gp.
our initial diagnoses was male factor but his recent test was perfect - so we are now back to unexplained. my gp friend said that since the last test came back as being so good that we should try for at least another 6 months naturally and be really clinical about keeping a record of everything. 
not sure if this helps
eva


----------



## EH (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks Eva, I have monitored my temps and done OPKs now for about 4 months, my DH only had his test a month ago so we're not sure if this improvement is a new thing so we probably need to try for longer too.

Our new clinic are now testing me again, had day 1 blood tests Friday, due for a few more during the next few weeks with a hysteroscopy thrown in for good measure.

My gut feeling is to keep trying naturally, but after such a long time of ttc (5 years) with one miscarriage and 2 failed ICSI I just can't seem to relax into the natural thing in case in 6 months time I'm at the same stage and still feeling low about it. Struggling with the whole thing at the moment, feeling very sorry for myself, which is driving me and my DH mad!!!

If the clinic feel that there is nothing wrong we might take the decision to delay treatment to see what happens. We have our 2nd NHS treatment in August so we might wait for that.

Thanks for the message, it really does help to hear from people that have the same issues, it makes me realise I'm not the only one.

Thanks for listening to me waffle. Hope that in the next 6 months we both get ourselves sorted....

EH


----------

